# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  احذر مرآة قياس الملابس في المحلات التجارية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احذر مرآة قياس الملابس في المحلات التجارية

هناك كثير من ضعاف النفوس في المحلات العامة 

وخاصة غرف قياس الملابس يضعون مرآة تكون ذات

اتجاهين و يستطيع من يقف خلفها أن يشاهدك دون أن

تستطيع رؤيته أو تعلم بوجوده ...


كيف يتم تحديد إن كانت المرآة التي تستخدمها في غرفة القياس

و صالونات التجميل , الحمامات العامة , غرف الفنادق , 

غرف تبديل الملابس .. إلخ ؟ إلى أي مدى تكون واثقاً ان كانت

ذات اتجاهين أم لا ؟


تـوضــيـــح

المرآة ذات الاتجاهين هي مرآة يستطيع من يقف خلفها أن يشاهدك 

دون أن تستطيع رؤيته أو تعلم بوجوده 

كل ماعليك هو القيام باختبار بسيط

ضع قمة اصبعك باتجاه سطح المرآة العاكس اي يكون اصبعك ملامس للمرآة 

إن كان هنالك فراغ بين إصبعك وصورته المنعكسة في المرآة فالمرآة إذاً حقيقية ..


وبطبيعة الحال فإن كان اصبعك يلمس صورته مباشرة وبدون 

أية مسافات بينهما فاحترس إنها مرآة ذات اتجاهين ..

ولذلك تذكر في كل مرة ترى فيها مرآة .. قم بإجراء اختبار اصبع اليد , 

إنه لن يكلفك شيئاً , سهل الإجراء , كما إنه يجنب أن تكون مشاهداً بغير

رغبة منك .إنه حقاًّ شيء يستحق أن تقوم به .

أما عن سبب وجود فراغ بين الأصل والصورة في المرآة الحقيقية 

فذلك عائدٌ لوجود الفضة تحت الزجاج في المرايا العادية ، 

أما في حالة المرآة ذات الاتجاهين فإنَّ الفضة تكون على السطح .

ضع الأمر في الحسبان
( منقول)


*

----------


## zahababeker

*موضوع يستحق الوقفة . لتفادي اصحاب النفوس الضعيفة 
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*شكرا ابو عطية فموضوعك في غاية الاهمية
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله مشكور يا استاذ واصلا انا لا احبذ فكرة القياس في المحلات التجارية
واعوذ بالله من ضعاف النفوس ربنا يهديهم
سلمت يداك استاذنا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكوووووووووور يااستاذ ابراهيم علي المعلومه
*

----------

